# MAC MobileMe plugin



## big_lynx (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

do you know if upload (export) plugin for http://me.com gallery is available? iPhoto works perfectly well with Me but I am using LR also on MAC


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi big_lynx, welcome to the forum!

I'm not aware of one, but you could drop Jeffrey Freidl a line and see if he's planning one, as he's built most of the other export plugins.  http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/


----------

